# PCI Receiver suggestions?



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

Can someone suggest a wireless PCI receiver that works better than what I've got now? 
I've got a Belkin one but the connection is TERRIBLE with it because I'm upstairs behind close doors etc. etc.
the internet works flawlessly downstairs next to the router


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

ASUS "N-13" work good for me. And they are dirt cheap.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ASUS "N-13" work good for me. And they are dirt cheap.



N-13s appear to be wireless routers
I'm looking for the PCI slot recievers xD


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you looked at better antenna's?


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Have you looked at better antenna's?



Nah man
what brands are good?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> N-13s appear to be wireless routers
> I'm looking for the PCI slot recievers xD



LoL...sry dude...the N13 is the USB and PCI-E version, the WL-130N is PCI. I have all three, the USB and PCI-E are less than $30, the PCI one is about $70, but has triple-antenna on a dongle(which is why it cost more, IMHO).

PCI:

http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=FSWVHtsktjkhSzhs&content=specifications

USB:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=UI3ejenXyxqQTIcJ

PCI-E:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=isOooTjt0bJAfNzB

I use the PCI-E as a wireless extender for my PSP and laptop, no reception issues at all.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2010)

Brands? Don't know. Look for something big. .. well I just looked and they're rather expensive. I just use a middle of the road Linksys wifi adapter and can pick up signals easily from next door.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Brands? Don't know. Look for something big. .. well I just looked and they're rather expensive. I just use a middle of the road Linsys wifi adapter and can pick up signals easily from next door.



dammit >_<
I spent £10 on my adapter and I thought that'd be the end of that -_-
It's so annoying because my laptop gets better connection from the same room


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, cheap adapter.. bad reception.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Well, cheap adapter.. bad reception.



Evidently
Any suggestions on a new one?


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> a middle of the road Linksys wifi adapter.



Meaning not too cheap but not too expensive. Look them up at wherever you shop


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright I'll bite.

What the heck is a PCI receiver?  If you mean wireless adapter wouldn't that be more like a transceiver?  If so that means cadveca and erocker are right on the money.  Honestly I mean no offense, but I'm suddenly very confused.

EDIT: Oh wait, you're UK as I sees now.

LMGTFY? http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=PCI+wireless+adapter&hl=en&aq=f

Furthermore you can buy them secondhand for incredibly cheap.  (At least in the USA.)

EDIT2: 
I thought I'd add some technical notes
-A lot of laptops actually have very good antennas.  They wrap up around the LCD and work rather well.
-Sometimes you can go into the Device Manager and change the Transmit Power on your wireless adapter to improve network performance (or Tomato/DD-WRT yoor router and increase transmit power).
-Sometimes you can also swap the antenna on your wireless card (not quite as easy in laptops)


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Alright I'll bite.
> 
> What the heck is a PCI receiver?  If you mean wireless adapter wouldn't that be more like a transceiver?  If so that means cadveca and erocker are right on the money.  Honestly I mean no offense, but I'm suddenly very confused.
> 
> ...



How do I change the Transmit power? 
I'm in dev manager right now


----------



## Techtu (Sep 12, 2010)

IF your using one like this 






Then it might be worth spending very little on something like this





You can find them on ebay really cheap 

That's pretty much what I've recently done for myself. Doesn't give major improvement but it gives a much better connection and it's hell of a lot more of a stable connection now


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 17, 2010)

What do I have to search to find those? ^^


----------



## Techtu (Sep 17, 2010)

Try "Wlan antenna"


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 17, 2010)

Should this give me better connection?


----------



## Techtu (Sep 17, 2010)

Possibly, but personally I'd want one with that bit of cable what allow's you to somewhat freely move the antenna for best positioning.

I'd guessing your current aerial isn't much different from that one at all?


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 17, 2010)

Found another one with some cable
gonna be messy at the back but idc XD


----------



## Techtu (Sep 17, 2010)

That one is better  I agree the amount of cable is probably too much, but it's better than not enough  and nothing a good old tie wrap can't sort out.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 19, 2010)

Let me PM you, I got some stuff laying about...


----------

